# Apprenticeship program?



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Does anyone know of a commercial operation that has some sort of apprentice program for young people?


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

mike palmer is taking on interns this summer. unless you are looking specifically for a migratory operation, you won't find better!

deknow


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Kona Queen in HI is always looking for people to work.

Check ad in ABJ


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Most of the people who I know will pay for help and answer questions. But if there are so many questions that work doesn't get done, they won't be asked back.

I don't know of any apprenticeship programs. You looking for work?  Or just hoping to get some youngster out of the house?


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I've always though that it would be cool to teach someone all the do's and don'ts of the business. But I don't think anyone would work with me. Ask my Dad! I think he just put up with me over the years because I was a hard worker, and someone had to take over the business.:scratch: I have four boys and hopefully one will take over the business one day. 

Beekeeping has to be in your blood. I think beekeeping is to hard of work for this generation. If you did and Avg. age with the members here on beesoucre you would see that there is very little youth interested.

It comes right down to it. If I could find someone to keep up with me I would take them on as apprentice.


----------



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

Pretty much everything except for video games is too much work for this generation.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

sqkcrk said:


> I don't know of any apprenticeship programs. You looking for work?  Or just hoping to get some youngster out of the house?



My son is interested in working for a beekeeper after graduation from high school. I'd like for him to stay home and work for me but I can appreciate his desire to get out of here for a while. 

When I say "apprentice", I'm thinking of a position I help fund.


----------



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Householder, if I had extra time in the summer, and it wasn't quite the drive I might of tried to get on with you for a year. Few years of hard tending for blocklayers shows you how to work.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

> Pretty much everything except for video games is too much work for this generation.


That would be the majority. I am a freshman in high school. I have classmates who "dont do work". I myself, enjoy farm work and we go out to where our alpaca is boarded every saterday. I used to have a video game system. Sold it to pay my cats vet bill. I had giant pumpkins, bees, and a rose garden to work at. No need for video games.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Good for you, GPP!! I noticed this is your first year... hope you have wonderful luck in your new endeavor with beekeeping! You will certainly have many wonderful experiences, and stories to tell.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Barry Digman said:


> My son is interested in working for a beekeeper after graduation from high school. I'd like for him to stay home and work for me but I can appreciate his desire to get out of here for a while.
> 
> When I say "apprentice", I'm thinking of a position I help fund.


I had a teenaged son who worked great for another beekeeper and would work for me, under deress. That's probably why the apprenticeship system got going to begin w/.

Have you put an ad in the bee journals yet?


----------

